# Island weather seed tool [Datamining]



## ctar17 (Jun 12, 2020)

Meteonook is a website created by dataminer Ninji (check him out on Twitter @_Ninji) that allows you to find your island's weather seed.  The seed was created when your island was created and can't be changed.

By inputting more and more data into the tool, it will narrow down the possible seeds for you.  Once you find your seed, you can look at what your weather will be for the 21st century basically!  It even will tell you when you get meteor showers and when exactly (down to the second) shooting stars will fall.  Once you get your seed, make sure to write it down somewhere!

Have fun!

My seed (2083329091) is pretty OP btw for heavy meteor showers in 2020 and 2021.

and here's some cursed seeds:
74411 and 237827 have 0 heavy meteor showers in all of 2020...

	Post automatically merged: Jun 12, 2020

Some tips I found to work well in finding your island's seed quickly:

-Collect weather data on the top of the hour (X:00) as it will be most obvious which weather you have during that hour (i.e. clear, sunny, etc)
-Multiple heavy meteor shower dates (these are when Isabelle announces it or villagers talk about it)
-Light meteor shower star times to the minute (this is when you have shooting stars/Celeste but no Isabelle/villagers mention)
-Keep in mind it is possible for Isabelle to not announce a heavy meteor shower if she has other news to announce (like a villager birthday)
-Dates and times when you have rainbows (single or double, but there is a difference), aurora borealis/australis, or heavy fog
-TTing will allow you to collect data faster, however, it is possible to do this without TT if you have specific heavy meteor shower dates and/or specific light meteor shower star times (to the minute).  So next time you see Celeste, try and record the minutes that you get shooting stars.


----------



## Reploid (Jun 12, 2020)

ctar17 said:


> Meteonook is a website created by dataminer Ninji (check him out on Twitter @_Ninji) that allows you to find your island's weather seed.  The seed was created when your island was created and can't be changed.
> 
> By inputting more and more data into the tool, it will narrow down the possible seeds for you.  Once you find your seed, you can look at what your weather will be for the 21st century basically!  It even will tell you when you get meteor showers and when exactly (down to the second) shooting stars will fall.
> 
> ...


Definitely gonna take a look at this. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ctar17 (Jun 12, 2020)

Let me know if you have any questions, and I'll try and answer them.  I helped test (and break a couple times lol) the tool, so I can point you in the right direction if you need it


----------



## niko2 (Jun 12, 2020)

I think I like the surprise more!


----------



## ctar17 (Jun 12, 2020)

niko2 said:


> I think I like the surprise more!



Yeah being surprised is fun too.  This is just in case you're curious or looking for a specific type of weather (like a heavy shower during a certain zodiac period)

	Post automatically merged: Jun 12, 2020



SuperiorTech said:


> Definitely gonna take a look at this. Thanks for sharing!



Have fun with it!


----------



## Mushy. (Jun 12, 2020)

I'm not getting a seed even though I'm putting in the correct weather at the correct times on the correct date.


----------



## ctar17 (Jun 12, 2020)

Mushy. said:


> I'm not getting a seed even though I'm putting in the correct weather at the correct times on the correct date.



I'd suggest checking the data again, it has to be exact...  Is it saying you don't have enough info?  Because that means you need more data


----------



## ellienoise (Jun 12, 2020)

Thank you so much for sharing this! I'd love to find out what my seed is bc so far I've havent had a single meteor shower, and I want to know if I should just stop waiting for them this year


----------



## sdw4527 (Jun 12, 2020)

Got my seed after a bunch of searching through screenshots and my log of Celeste visits lol. It's predicting shooting stars tonight at 10:39 so I'll see if it's right or if I messed something up somewhere.


----------



## Ossiran (Jun 12, 2020)

This personally feels like a bit too much. If you know the weather down to the second, it ruins a lot of surprise. And there's no guarantee Nintendo won't later patch something in to change up how the seeds work.


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 12, 2020)

Ossiran said:


> This personally feels like a bit too much. If you know the weather down to the second, it ruins a lot of surprise. And there's no guarantee Nintendo won't later patch something in to change up how the seeds work.



I feel the opposite. If I know which days there will be a lightning storm, I will be sure to play during that time


----------



## ThePhantom (Jun 12, 2020)

This is super helpful, thanks for sharing! Unfortunately, I deleted all my accidental screenshots so I basically have nothing to go off of  gotta start from square one I guess

EDIT: I went through my old texts to find when I told friends about Celeste, which really helped narrow my seed down!


----------



## Misha (Jun 12, 2020)

People: want Isabelle to give them a weather forecast for the day
Ninji: gives them a weather forecast for the whole century


----------



## Bioness (Jun 12, 2020)

My weather seed is 2052276881.

I was able to get it in a few minutes of filling out the weather data because I had saved the dates I had heavy meteor showers and Celeste for the span of about 5 months.







I can confirm (painfully) I had no heavy meteor showers in August.


----------



## SaltedKaramel (Jun 12, 2020)

As someone who's hunting for zodiac fragments, this is an absolute godsend! Ninji and everyone that worked on this has all of my thanks. Now I don't have to shell out absurd payments for Zodiac frags!

My seed is 1773952012. Its pretty good if you ask me! Lots of meteor showers! Im curious to see what is considered a good seed!


----------



## tajikey (Jun 12, 2020)

I put in data from 10 different dates, and it said it wasn't enough. How many data points are needed before it will run the numbers? I'm really curious about my meteor shower schedule.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 12, 2020)

tajikey said:


> I put in data from 10 different dates, and it said it wasn't enough. How many data points are needed before it will run the numbers? I'm really curious about my meteor shower schedule.



I think it might be easiest if you already know your meteor shower schedule like @SaltedKaramel and me knew. Just keep adding more dates!


----------



## tajikey (Jun 12, 2020)

Bioness said:


> I think it might be easiest if you already know your meteor shower schedule like @SaltedKaramel and me knew. Just keep adding more dates!


I should have a picture from a meteor shower day, so I'll get that put in next time I'm on. I had a rainbow day, too, so hopefully that helps.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jun 12, 2020)

Must have done mine wrong, as no seed for my data exists. Gonna just start from scratch! But this is super cool


----------



## aetherene (Jun 12, 2020)

I'm gonna try to find mine 

I know I had a meteor shower 5/31 so I'll try to use that to my advantage.


----------



## ctar17 (Jun 12, 2020)

SaltedKaramel said:


> As someone who's hunting for zodiac fragments, this is an absolute godsend! Ninji and everyone that worked on this has all of my thanks. Now I don't have to shell out absurd payments for Zodiac frags!
> 
> My seed is 1773952012. Its pretty good if you ask me! Lots of meteor showers! Im curious to see what is considered a good seed!



I think it’s different for everyone as to what’s a “good” seed.  But we all can agree that the 2 cursed seeds I listed in my original post suck because they have 0 heavy meteor showers in 2020.


----------



## cocoacat (Jun 12, 2020)

This is awesome!  Looks like I'll have a rainbow tomorrow! but no heavy showers for the month.

I like to take screenshots of falling stars so that helped a lot to narrow down my seed. I didn't have to input that many...


----------



## fairyring (Jun 12, 2020)

unfortunately i can’t seem to get this to work at all :/ i’ve been trying for an hour entering dates and weather and each time it generates a seed the information is inaccurate. yet when i fill in as much accurate information as i can it states there is no seed. the last time i used only rainy days plus my one heavy meteor shower with star times taken from screenshots and it still was wrong.


----------



## Verecund (Jun 12, 2020)

Thanks for sharing this! It took a long time to figure out mine because I was using some weather from photos taken near the end of the hour so it wasn't accurate and I didn't get any matches, but after restricting my search to the ones I took earlier in the hour, I found my seed! It told me I'd have some light meteor showers tonight and sure enough I had them at the exact same times. I definitely like knowing this because I've only seen one light shower so far and just got four fragments out of it.

Unfortunately, I'll only have one heavy meteor shower for the rest of the year (there were two others this year but both before the game released), but I'll get 17 in 2021 to make up for it!


----------



## aetherene (Jun 13, 2020)

I thought I got my seed narrowed down, but I think I did it wrong. I TTed to a day I was meant to have a light meteor shower and it turned out to have heavy rain instead   

So not sure what happened there.


----------



## ctar17 (Jun 13, 2020)

If it’s messing up for you:

Please double check the information entered (easy using TT).
Remember that for the weather patterns: it’s most obvious at the top of the hour (X:00), and this is when the tool uses to calculate what weather pattern you have


----------



## cocoacat (Jun 13, 2020)

Entering anything from 12:00am-4:59am gets a little confusing, because it counts as the previous day, not the day on the screenshot. I found myself getting it wrong and avoided it altogether.


----------



## sdw4527 (Jun 13, 2020)

Looks accurate to me! I checked 4 shooting star times just now that the tool predicted and it got everything right down to the second.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jun 13, 2020)

this will be so helpful when trying to get zodiac fragments! <3


----------



## mirukushake (Jun 13, 2020)

I feel vindicated! I was in fact never seeing shooting stars because I always stopped playing before I got them. But I get at least one meteor shower every month for the rest of the year except October (and 5 in November, bless) so I should hopefully be okay for zodiac frags.


----------



## lPeachy (Jun 13, 2020)

I’m excited for this because I’ve had terrible meteor shower luck so far, but also my terrible meteor shower luck is making it impossible to narrow down even after logging ALL my screenshots from launch v.v


----------



## Jhine7 (Jun 13, 2020)

Got mine! 1672285299 happy to have confirmation that I have not missed a heavy meteor shower so far and looking forward to my first one later this month!


----------



## lPeachy (Jun 13, 2020)

Lmao, okay, i got lucky and am having a meteor shower rn, so I’m tracking+ screenshotting every minute where I have stars so I know I’m not messing up the time/minutes. And according to ONLY this meteor showers info, I had 12 seeds...then 7... then 0 lol, my seed apparently doesn’t exist but I know I’m being accurate rn because I’m logging literally as it happens


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jun 14, 2020)

Update : I had a lot of trouble trying to get my seed but I finally got it!

You only need to know the specific date of one heavy meteor shower , time travel to that day and select the specific times starts fell from the sky (no need to put seconds) , you need to have between 15-20 times to have your seed , and after that , search for it

Here's mine , it barely has any meteor showers but September is FULL of rainbows!


----------



## Aniras (Jun 14, 2020)

I would not go crazy about putting so much effort into timing stars, you can get your seed with less accurate information as long as you have a lot of information.

I had the dates of three announced meteor showers, two dates when Celeste was there (no info about stars, merely the day she was there), one day with a rainbow this week, logged about three types of weather yesterday accurately (meaning with correct clouds) and then went through my screenshots and added about 10 days of rain/no rain from my screenshots (could not see the clouds) - one entry per day on average. 

Even though I did not have realy accurate information there was one seed found and so far it has been spot on for yesterday and today's weather, so it seems I have found the right one. Might TTing to a date with meteor or rainbow and see if it is really correct, but so far it seems to be right.

So before going crazy and writing down shooting stars with minutes/seconds, try to put in simplier data as long as you have the information - if there is nothing found you can still add more information later.


----------



## Sharksheep (Jun 14, 2020)

Aniras said:


> I would not go crazy about putting so much effort into timing stars, you can get your seed with less accurate information as long as you have a lot of information.
> 
> I had the dates of three announced meteor showers, two dates when Celeste was there (no info about stars, merely the day she was there), one day with a rainbow this week, logged about three types of weather yesterday accurately (meaning with correct clouds) and then went through my screenshots and added about 10 days of rain/no rain from my screenshots (could not see the clouds) - one entry per day on average.
> 
> ...



This. I had timestamps in my group chart for when I had my Meteor shower and Celeste. I got lucky last night and got a light shower and I'm down to less than 20 seeds now. Logging in some of the hourly weather per day is better than nothing. There's no need to rush to get this data


----------



## ctar17 (Jun 14, 2020)

Yeah you don’t need that much info. You can find it with a couple dates of weather events really.

I found mine with 2 heavy shower dates and 3 light shower star times (just to the minute not seconds)

screenshots help a ton because they have time stamps on them!


----------



## AquaMarie (Jun 14, 2020)

For anyone having trouble, make sure you do not input any info unless you are *100% sure* it's correct. Cloud types might be easy to mix up so if you're not sure, just don't put anything.  

If you have screenshots,  rain, meteor showers and Celeste visits are the easiest to track because they're obvious. I was able to get my correct seed just by using those three factors. 

If you are not 100% sure if it's a heavy or normal meteor shower,  don't guess... just say "not sure."


----------



## lPeachy (Jun 14, 2020)

Finally got my seed! August is gonna be some good stuff, 13 showers(2 big ones!) and 7 double rainbows~


----------



## sunset_succulent (Jun 14, 2020)

i got my code too! it’s 1801770430, and i’m pleases to find out that i have two heavy meteor showers this friday and saturday! i’m really happy with what i got, i just put in major events that i screenshotted (meteor showers, thunderstorms) and filled it in with the autopredicter that i’m pretty sure is a new edition to meteonook. it’s really helpful, i’m glad that i didn’t give up when it told me my input was incorrect.


edit:

question, what do the leaves mean next to your weather?

example- 5 AM: 2 🌧 Rain


----------



## Sharksheep (Jun 15, 2020)

RubyandSapphire said:


> i got my code too! it’s 1801770430, and i’m pleases to find out that i have two heavy meteor showers this friday and saturday! i’m really happy with what i got, i just put in major events that i screenshotted (meteor showers, thunderstorms) and filled it in with the autopredicter that i’m pretty sure is a new edition to meteonook. it’s really helpful, i’m glad that i didn’t give up when it told me my input was incorrect.
> 
> 
> edit:
> ...


I think the leaf just means wind


----------



## a sprout (Jun 15, 2020)

I FINALLY FOUND MINE! 1292804601!! Gosh, that took forever! But I'm super happy! I don't have any heavy showers this month, but that's quite alright. I've got one next month!


----------



## Meira (Jun 15, 2020)

I just found this tool and I'm super determined to find my seed!
Quick question, if I'm recording my weather at 12am and 1am on June 15th, would that be considered on June 15th or June 14th?
It would be on June 14th right since Animal Crossing time is at 5am?


----------



## sunchild (Jun 15, 2020)

Meira said:


> I just found this tool and I'm super determined to find my seed!
> Quick question, if I'm recording my weather at 12am and 1am on June 15th, would that be considered on June 15th or June 14th?
> It would be on June 14th right since Animal Crossing time is at 5am?


you're correct, it would be considered june 14th since the new day technically begins at 5am in animal crossing not midnight!


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 15, 2020)

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> Must have done mine wrong, as no seed for my data exists. Gonna just start from scratch! But this is super cool



Try logging your weather at the start of the hour, since it can get misleading as the hour goes on.


----------



## bebebese (Jun 15, 2020)

I got my seed! Apparently I'm due a light meteor shower tomorrow (after having missed a few this month already... oops...), so I'll definitely be checking that out to make sure I input everything correctly!


----------



## pup (Jun 15, 2020)

i'm obsessed with this! what a great tool. 

all my loved ones who play ac don't go as hard as me—i shared this with them and they didn't care at all ahaha. buuuuut if they don't use it that means i get to farm star fragments for them as gifts and host meteor shower parties hehe.


----------



## Rubombee (Jun 15, 2020)

I think I'm in the few who prefer the surprise, cause last time I tried to be super-efficient in this game (by using market websites) it got too overwhelming. This is super cool though!
…I'm almost tempted to try it out just so I can know what my own little string of numbers is :'D
But I'm not sure if that would make me want to check my weather… I'll have to think about it!


----------



## tajikey (Jun 15, 2020)

I ended up finding my seed: 2082878621

July will bring 12 light showers, 1 heavy shower, and 3 rainbows (one being of the double variety). It's also supposed to rain all day on my birthday. Stupid rain ruins everything!


----------



## Chiana (Jun 15, 2020)

This is cool.  I like weather surprises, but would hate to miss a meteor shower.  I have one question about numbers such as "1 Clear/Fine," or "4 Sunny" after the time mean?


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 15, 2020)

tajikey said:


> It's also supposed to rain all day on my birthday. Stupid rain ruins everything!



Where I come from, rain is a good thing.

Sorry I couldn't resist.


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 17, 2020)

I narrowed down to a single seed with ease. Since I have not experienced any meteor showers, I used a simple method of elimination by looking at some of my 600+ screenshots and determining if the weather  on specif day at a specific time is

A. Unknown (rain/snow)
or
B. Unknown (no rain/snow)

Since according to Ninji, rain will last the whole hour, it makes selecting option A or B super easy with *no margin of error**. I didn't even need to fill in very many days either. I recommend everyone who is finding this daunting to use the same method

After narrowing it down to 1 seed, I tried matching it against past screenshots, and it all seemed good except for one screenshot in particular. It was of a non rainy hour, but the weather seed tool claims it should have been raining at the time the screenshot was taken.

*I created a new character on this specific day, so I had to double check, and sure enough, *creating a new character literally suspends the rain* and messes up the weather for that day.  So there's a TIL for you.

One disappointing thing most of all is the tool does not show which days you will get lightning. I've only experienced lightning once since March 20th. I would love to know when I can experience it again.


----------



## tajikey (Jun 17, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> I narrowed down to a single seed with ease. Since I have not experienced any meteor showers, I used a simple method of elimination by looking at some of my 600+ screenshots and determining if the weather  on specif day at a specific time is
> 
> A. Unknown (rain/snow)
> or
> ...


Nevermind, I didn't read it right. Also, I thought I found my seed, but I didn't...

Edit: Now I did: 602454323. Due for a heavy meteor shower tomorrow!


----------



## Meira (Jun 17, 2020)

I got lucky that today is a heavy meteor shower night so I got my seed pretty quickly. I started tracking on Sunday and narrowed it  down to seed 1972416141!! Data is so beautiful



Spoiler


----------



## Dreamcloud (Jun 17, 2020)

I looked through my screenshots, found a couple of shots of shooting stars and some shots where villagers happened to be in rain gear. Found my seed! Checked it against a double rainbow I had back in April (that I hadn't entered) and it matched. Very clever! Not a great seed for the rest of this year. No heavy showers until August then November and December. At least I can see I haven't missed any of the 5 light showers I have this month. They start from tomorrow. Since I've got so few showers I'm glad to know when they are so I don't miss them.


Spoiler: My Seed for 2020


----------



## Aliya (Jun 17, 2020)

I'm currently in the middle of tracking my weather to find my island seed. How many days did it take you guys roughly for it to determine yours? I just track enough for it to determine my daily weather pattern and haven't had a meteor shower since I started tracking.

edit: I ended up going back to my last known meteor shower day and found it that way. Update on post #68


----------



## tajikey (Jun 17, 2020)

Aliya said:


> I'm currently in the middle of tracking my weather to find my island seed. How many days did it take you guys roughly for it to determine yours? I just track enough for it to determine my daily weather pattern and haven't had a meteor shower since I started tracking.


Your best option is to look at screenshots saved to your device, and input as many of those as possible. If you see rain, then find the date, enter the start of the hour, and put "Unsure (rain/snow)." I didn't have much luck when I tracked Clear/Sunny/Cloudy, but when I did either Unsure (rain/snow) or Unsure (no rain/snow) it came up quickly. I also knew a few times Celeste visited because I had sent a text to a friend to invite him over.

Edit: my seed was confirmed. I was supposed to have a fine meteor shower this evening, with precise times for the shooting stars, and wouldn't you know, it was dead on!


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jun 18, 2020)

Been working on tracking my weather since this thread was posted, I've finally got it narrowed down to 4 seeds. Pretty exciting!!


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Jun 18, 2020)

It took me 3 days but I managed to figure out my seed. I ended up using screenshots I took during the one meteor shower I had, along with some times I wrote down having Celeste, then afterwards just kept tracking the weather. I got lucky and had a light shower on Monday where I was able to note down the exact times the stars came, which allowed me to find out my exact seed. Looks like it's accurate, since it rained pretty much all of yesterday (including a thunderstorm!), and today I ended up having a meteor shower, which I was able to know ahead of time thanks to the tool.


----------



## DeltaLoraine (Jun 18, 2020)

Man, if this is true, that means all those people who haven't had a meteor shower yet (Including me) might never get one because it's just in the code that way. That SUCKS majorly haha.


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 18, 2020)

Aliya said:


> I'm currently in the middle of tracking my weather to find my island seed. How many days did it take you guys roughly for it to determine yours? I just track enough for it to determine my daily weather pattern and haven't had a meteor shower since I started tracking.



I agree with @tajikey . Use your past screenshots to track either "unsure rain/snow"  or  "unsure no rain/snow". If you press (A) button on a screenshot, you can see the date and time it was taken. Rain will always last the entire hour, so you can't go wrong with this method. It's important to understand though that if the screenshot was taken on a day where you added another player to the island, the weather may be incorrect since all rain and snow stop for the rest of the day, so skip those days.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 18, 2020



DeltaLoraine said:


> Man, if this is true, that means all those people who haven't had a meteor shower yet (Including me) might never get one and because it's just in the code that way. That SUCKS majorly haha.



Yep, it would seem it's pseudorandom rather than being truly random.


----------



## Sharksheep (Jun 18, 2020)

Tracking rain is better than the sunny and the cloudy days. The best data is when you have stars/Celeste with star times. Just make sure your star times is accurate. I gotten lucky and have been getting stars and rainy days. Unfortunately my seed means I get too much rain for June.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 18, 2020)

so all this time, it isn't random? sad! i kinda like having the surprise more but would be neat to know the meteor showers though.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 18, 2020

also, today is LITERALLY the first time isabelle has announced a meteor shower. what a coincidence that i found this thread lol. but i can't enter enough info sadly.


----------



## pup (Jun 18, 2020)

uuuuugh finally found my seed and i am sad i have so few heavy showers. i guess knowing is better than growing more and more cranky as they don't show up lol. 

i found my seed just entering in meteor shower info (a dozen stars & 3 gaps). super easy on my end. i tried using data for regular weather but it didn't work too well for me (not the tool's problem, i wasn't working with more than a dozen pics and didn't feel like TTing to gather a bunch of data). i'm sure it would work great with more data tho. stars was just faster for me!


----------



## DeltaLoraine (Jun 18, 2020)

Question: Would using the TV to hear the weather forcast tell you the correct weather to enter?


----------



## tajikey (Jun 18, 2020)

DeltaLoraine said:


> Question: Would using the TV to hear the weather forcast tell you the correct weather to enter?


I imagine that would be fine, but entering clear/sunny/cloudy isn't as effective as Unsure (no rain/snow) or Unsure (rain/snow).


----------



## popstar (Jun 18, 2020)

i finally found my seed! i spent a couple of hours trying to figure this out and was getting frustrated haha, this is what worked for me in the end:

* i timetraveled back to the only date i knew i had a heavy shower, i set the time to be 7pm - i also opened up a stopwatch app and set it to go at the same time i set the time to 7pm..  when i was in the game, i started counting the minutes i saw stars appearing, i counted about 8 of the stars and entered the info as i was counting

* i then went through my screenshots and found days when i had rain, some of these days i had taken screenshots at multiple times when it was still raining so i was able to enter that information as well - i couldn't tell if it was heavy or normal rain most of the time so i always chose "unsure rain/snow", i entered about 7 days of this information

* after i did that i searched for the seeds and had 4 possible seeds - i opened the yearly info for the first seed, found the day i was currently viewing the heavy shower at and used the stopwatch to see if the minutes and seconds matched up, and they did, perfectly! to double triple check, i timetraveled to another scheduled heavy shower in march and it was there! 

i'm so glad i finally found my seed    it's a great one too! a rainbow on my birthday, some auroras in december i'm super excited about 


Spoiler: my seed info!



https://wuffs.org/acnh/weather/?v1&Fairbell&58095608&N / 58095608


----------



## Aliya (Jun 18, 2020)

I just found mine! *193431387*. I was trying to figure it out the past few days but it led me to a dead end so I was tracking the weather wrong (I have had rain the past 3 or 4 days so I'm pretty sure I was just reading the different clouds wrong).

I went back to my last known heavy meteor shower and I also used a stopwatch. I managed to get a perfect match after tracking two minutes worth of stars down to the second they showed up. Once I had the seed, I went ahead to a day the seed said had a double rainbow and it matches so I'm assuming I did it all right. The seed even found that I had a meteor shower on the 18th of May and this was information I excluded since I wasn't 100% sure it was a heavy one or not.

While I probably won't check this information every day since I like the mystery, it's nice to have as a reference!



Spoiler: Seabrook's info



Pretty excited about all of this! I guess we're  island (a few years of at least one 9 rainbow month) which makes me smile. I already loved my island a lot prior to this and I'm just so happy right now!

link in case I ever lose it lol









Spoiler: Counting Star Seconds



Editing to add the star seconds too I tracked too in case anyone wants to see what I did. The tracker does mention that the algorithm will allow measurements to be up to 2 seconds late so don't worry if you can't get the exact number if there's multiple stars in a row since it gets really confusing sometimes.

I recommend turning up the volume on your switch and keeping your eyes on your timer and computer and just marking when you hear the sound of the shooting stars. Click the box to the right of the minutes and it'll allow you to input the seconds of up to 8 stars per minute and heavy showers will either have 5 or 8 stars a minute so you'll know you counted wrong if you end up with something else.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 18, 2020)

What's the best way to find your seed? I've put 2 meteor shower dates and 4 days of weather, but it still says I don't have enough weather information. Is it best to go day by day recording like the same hour or is it better to record multiple hours of weather each day?


----------



## tajikey (Jun 18, 2020)

DarkDesertFox said:


> What's the best way to find your seed? I've put 2 meteor shower dates and 4 days of weather, but it still says I don't have enough weather information. Is it best to go day by day recording like the same hour or is it better to record multiple hours of weather each day?



Look through screenshots you've taken and locate the timestamp. If it's a picture with rain, then find the date on the calendar, select the beginning of the hour (if the snapshot was captured at 7:46a, then put 7:00, since if it was raining at 7:46, it was also raining at 7:00), then put "Unsure (rain/snow)." If it's a picture without rain, then do the same thing, except put "Unsure (no rain/snow)." Do this for as many pictures as you can, even if it's the same day, but a different hour.

I struggled to locate my seed until I stopped tracking clear/sunny/cloudy etc., and added the two Unsure options above.


----------



## deerteeth (Jun 18, 2020)

I found mine!! It was frustrating to figure out but I finally got there c: 
My meteor showers are not plentiful unfortunately, but they're not completely cursed!
There's none June, July,  August, or December, but there are 2 in September and October, and 1 in November 
Plus some light ones sprinkled in between, including tomorrow! Of course 2019 had 2 showers most months, with only one month having none :,)

 I'm very excited about this, thank you for sharing! I do like the mystery of discovering things yourself, but because meteor showers bring rare resources, I am okay with cheating a little by peaking at when I can get them.


----------



## tajikey (Jun 18, 2020)

deerteeth said:


> I found mine!! It was frustrating to figure out but I finally got there c:
> My meteor showers are not plentiful unfortunately, but they're not completely cursed!
> There's none June, July,  August, or December, but there are 2 in September and October, and 1 in November
> Plus some light ones sprinkled in between, including tomorrow! Of course 2019 had 2 showers most months, with only one month having none :,)
> ...


Don't take the fine showers for granted. They start later, and bring fewer stars in sporadic bursts, but add up quickly. I wished on the first two bursts last night at 9:01 and 9:41, and collected 10 fragments this morning. Without knowing my seed, I would have found zero.


----------



## deerteeth (Jun 18, 2020)

tajikey said:


> Don't take the fine showers for granted. They start later, and bring fewer stars in sporadic bursts, but add up quickly. I wished on the first two bursts last night at 9:01 and 9:41, and collected 10 fragments this morning. Without knowing my seed, I would have found zero.



I put tomorrow's mini shower in my calendar after I got my seed so I won't forget!


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jun 19, 2020)

*I finally found my weather seed!!!! * I think I put in some information in wrong or something, twice, so I just time travelled back two months to the days I knew I had a thunderstorm and a rainbow, then time travelled to the days I knew I had aurora borealis and snow, and recorded the information for those days.  This is my weather seed

I'm a bit sad that nothing special is happening on my birthday, but overall I am pleased with the 2020 forecast


----------



## PinkStarburst (Jun 19, 2020)

I got my seed! It really helped that I had a few meteors last night, I was able to record the time stamps which narrowed it down a lot. 

Now that I know my seed, I'm curious of the average heavy shower per month/year, rainy day average, etc. It doesn't seem like there is any data on that and I understand why (I'm sure there LOTS of seeds) but I can't help but wonder how "good" my seed is.


----------



## aetherene (Jun 19, 2020)

I finally found my correct seed! The weather and the meteor shower dates are correct, but I think the times of shooting stars are off so I might try to redo that. But with two known meteor shower times, I know it is the right one.


----------



## minimoon (Jun 19, 2020)

I spent ages putting weather in from screenshots and I must have made a mistake because it didn't work! I wish there was a quicker way to do it!


----------



## sunchild (Jun 19, 2020)

i finally found my seed! going through your screenshots and putting unsure (no rain/snow) or unsure (rain/snow) plus just knowing the date of one heavy meteor shower did the trick for me! 
unfortunately my seed sort of sucks for heavy meteor showers.. i have 2 in august then NONE till december  
but knowing when the light meteor showers are happening (and i do have a lot of those) will definitely help. i probably won't use the site much other than knowing meteor shower/rainbow dates.


----------



## aetherene (Jun 19, 2020)

minimoon said:


> I spent ages putting weather in from screenshots and I must have made a mistake because it didn't work! I wish there was a quicker way to do it!



In my experience, it's probably better to put less data into it than filling it up with weather stuff since it sometimes can be subjective (sunny vs cloudy). Meteor shower dates, light showers, or visits from Celeste help best imo. But, I would still take note on a separate notepad of dates and times of the weather.

For example, I have a meteor shower on 5/31 and then a known light shower + Celeste visit on 6/17 and 6/30. But I noted elsewhere of my weather:

6/12 sunny/cloudy (@1pm)
6/13 sunny (@8am)
6/14 rain (@2pm)
6/19 rain (@8/9pm)
6/24 cloudy (@7pm) & clear (@11pm)
6/29 rain

So when I got a number of potential seeds, I checked each one with the weather data I got. I knew it wasn't right when it said I have a light shower on the 6/29 when I know I have rain instead. When I found mine that was most likely it, I TTed to a known meteor shower and having a heavy shower then confirmed it for me!


----------



## Whohaw (Jun 19, 2020)

This worked for me too.


Aliya said:


> I just found mine! *193431387*. I was trying to figure it out the past few days but it led me to a dead end so I was tracking the weather wrong (I have had rain the past 3 or 4 days so I'm pretty sure I was just reading the different clouds wrong).
> 
> I went back to my last known heavy meteor shower and I also used a stopwatch. I managed to get a perfect match after tracking two minutes worth of stars down to the second they showed up. Once I had the seed, I went ahead to a day the seed said had a double rainbow and it matches so I'm assuming I did it all right. The seed even found that I had a meteor shower on the 18th of May and this was information I excluded since I wasn't 100% sure it was a heavy one or not.


----------



## minimoon (Jun 20, 2020)

minimoon said:


> I spent ages putting weather in from screenshots and I must have made a mistake because it didn't work! I wish there was a quicker way to do it!


I finally found mine! *1973840479*
I had to reset my data and in the end just used two heavy meteor showers, any rainy days on my screenshots and today's weather. 
A bit disappointed that I missed some double and regular rainbows last month and have none scheduled this month. Also that light showers all start much later than heavy ones, as I never play after about 9pm. But, I'm glad I found it!


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 21, 2020)

this is driving me insane. so many different seeds. i don't mean it's saying "multiple seeds", i mean it as when i enter a weather on a certain day then remove it & enter an info from another day, it changes the seed altogether. i might just reset my data and start again from the day i got a heavy meteor shower.


----------



## TheRevienne (Jun 21, 2020)

I'm in the process of finding mine out and inputting data, fingers crossed everyone has a good seed


----------



## Summ3rain (Jun 21, 2020)

Found my seed last week and it's held up so far! Correctly predicted stars to the second for two nights. Really nice to know I don't have to worry about missing out on star fragments going forward!


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 21, 2020)

finally found mine and i'm not happy that i just have 2 heavy meteor showers for this year. but it's also a good thing i know when will the light showers happen so i won't be able to miss the zodiac fragments.


----------



## ellienoise (Jun 21, 2020)

Finally found mine! its  1532747544, and I'll have 3 more showers this year. yeey I guess? At least now I know. It was hard work getting mine bc I hadn't seen a single shower! But in the span of 6 days where my weather varied between cloudy and rainy, I tracked the weather for each hour until I got the "possible patterns" reduced to one. On the 5th day my I had 7 possible seeds and on the 6th day I got only one result! it's nice to know that when to expect light showers as well bc I feel I've been missing out on star fragments and celeste stuff. and on june 25th I'll experience my first heavy meteor shower <3 

Thank you so much @ctar17 for sharing this info with us!!! I probably wouldn't have found this tool if it wasn't for you


----------



## seastar_ac (Jun 22, 2020)

I’m having real problems finding my seed which is sad because I really want to know when my heavy showers will be. 
I have entered shooting star times from two light (I assume) showers. I don’t have the seconds to make the times more precise. I then entered weather from screenshots but kept it simple by keeping my options either unsure with no rain, or unsure with rain. 
Even with doing that, it says there are no seeds available. I tried unticking the light shower button for one of the showers I had listed to see what would happen, and it found a matching seed. Looking at the shooting star times though, it doesn’t match up. It claims I had a heavy meteor shower yesterday, but I *know* it was only a light one, as I deliberately had my switch on listening for shooting stars, and they didn’t come as frequently or on the times that the seed said they should.

so what now? I don’t want to remove the info from shooting stars because I don’t see how that could be incorrect, but at the same time, I know that there isn’t any weather info I can change from the screenshots, it’s pretty simple checking whether or not it rained.

I just want to know when my first heavy shower will be  any help/advice would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Jeyjin (Jun 22, 2020)

I'm so happy that ninji made this. My seed is 1417295816 . I get so many light showers a month and i didn't even notice. I was under the impression that i would be one of those people with a cursed seed but i was just missing all of my meteor showers somehow.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 22, 2020

I had a light shower today so i checked to see if it was accurate and it was 100% accurate.


----------



## Jeyjin (Jun 22, 2020)

seastar_ac said:


> I’m having real problems finding my seed which is sad because I really want to know when my heavy showers will be.



Ninji put some tips on his website and there are Youtube videos that explain in more detail too. Maybe that will help you.


----------



## Whohaw (Jun 22, 2020)

seastar_ac said:


> I’m having real problems finding my seed which is sad because I really want to know when my heavy showers will be.
> I have entered shooting star times from two light (I assume) showers. I don’t have the seconds to make the times more precise. I then entered weather from screenshots but kept it simple by keeping my options either unsure with no rain, or unsure with rain.
> Even with doing that, it says there are no seeds available. I tried unticking the light shower button for one of the showers I had listed to see what would happen, and it found a matching seed. Looking at the shooting star times though, it doesn’t match up. It claims I had a heavy meteor shower yesterday, but I *know* it was only a light one, as I deliberately had my switch on listening for shooting stars, and they didn’t come as frequently or on the times that the seed said they should.
> 
> ...


Time travel back to yesterday and record the screen With your cell phone,make sure the time is showing and turn up the volume.
once you have recorded 2 or 3 minutes that have stars you should be good. light showers only have 5 stars within a minute. if you get a minute with 8 it is a heavy shower. when you replay ur video press go on a stopwatch(i just found  online stopwatch) at the start of a minute.
write downevery second you hear or see one.If is says there are no seeds add 1 second to each number(you can be up to 2 seconds late YOU 
CAN NOT BE EARLY! I found mine this way with only putting in 2 weather hours and 2 minutes worth of star seconds.


----------



## mitfy (Jun 22, 2020)

after a long time investigating, i think my seed is either 716580193! while i don't know if i'll do anything with it, i think it's fun to know! i'll probably use it to help star fragment farm or something. june is my first month (since march) without rainbows, and honestly, i haven't seen a single one before. must've missed them!


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 22, 2020)

seastar_ac said:


> I’m having real problems finding my seed which is sad because I really want to know when my heavy showers will be.
> I have entered shooting star times from two light (I assume) showers. I don’t have the seconds to make the times more precise. I then entered weather from screenshots but kept it simple by keeping my options either unsure with no rain, or unsure with rain.
> Even with doing that, it says there are no seeds available. I tried unticking the light shower button for one of the showers I had listed to see what would happen, and it found a matching seed. Looking at the shooting star times though, it doesn’t match up. It claims I had a heavy meteor shower yesterday, but I *know* it was only a light one, as I deliberately had my switch on listening for shooting stars, and they didn’t come as frequently or on the times that the seed said they should.
> 
> ...



If all else fails, just take a picture of the sky every hour you can. In about a week, you can probably find your seed  without needing meteor data from history. If you're okay with TT'ing, just keep TT'ing to each X:58 o'clock and then launch the game. By the time is loads and all, the hour should have changed, and you can take the screenshot of the weather at the perfect time.

Otherwise, you can take the little bit longer route like I did where you use past screenshots and determine if it was or was not raining and go from there. I always had multiple screenshots per day, and this helped fill in a lot of data per day.


----------



## mitfy (Jun 23, 2020)

mitfy said:


> after a long time investigating, i think my seed is either 716580193! while i don't know if i'll do anything with it, i think it's fun to know! i'll probably use it to help star fragment farm or something. june is my first month (since march) without rainbows, and honestly, i haven't seen a single one before. must've missed them!


seems i was wrong! input some weather from today and turns out my seed is actually 1357739504. if that's right, then i'll have some light shooting stars tonight!


----------



## tajikey (Jun 23, 2020)

ellienoise said:


> Finally found mine! its  1532747544, and I'll have 3 more showers this year. yeey I guess? At least now I know. It was hard work getting mine bc I hadn't seen a single shower! But in the span of 6 days where my weather varied between cloudy and rainy, I tracked the weather for each hour until I got the "possible patterns" reduced to one. On the 5th day my I had 7 possible seeds and on the 6th day I got only one result! it's nice to know that when to expect light showers as well bc I feel I've been missing out on star fragments and celeste stuff. and on june 25th I'll experience my first heavy meteor shower <3
> 
> Thank you so much @ctar17 for sharing this info with us!!! I probably wouldn't have found this tool if it wasn't for you


Not to be the bearer of bad news, but I feel like you didn't get a very good seed, seeing as I have three heavy showers in July alone. I guess that could also mean I have a good seed...who knows. Take advantage of those light showers, as the fragments will add up quickly.



seastar_ac said:


> I’m having real problems finding my seed which is sad because I really want to know when my heavy showers will be.
> I have entered shooting star times from two light (I assume) showers. I don’t have the seconds to make the times more precise. I then entered weather from screenshots but kept it simple by keeping my options either unsure with no rain, or unsure with rain.
> Even with doing that, it says there are no seeds available. I tried unticking the light shower button for one of the showers I had listed to see what would happen, and it found a matching seed. Looking at the shooting star times though, it doesn’t match up. It claims I had a heavy meteor shower yesterday, but I *know* it was only a light one, as I deliberately had my switch on listening for shooting stars, and they didn’t come as frequently or on the times that the seed said they should.
> 
> ...



My suggestion would be to go back and remove things that you may be uncertain about. I used my text message history with my buddy to see when Celeste was on my island (to invite him, of course), a screenshot of a rainbow, and various screenshots where it was raining (using unsure, rain/snow), and screenshots when it wasn't (unsure, no rain/snow). I didn't input any clear, sunny, or cloudy days, nor did I input shooting star times. It took a few tries, but I finally landed on 602454323, which has been dead on with heavy and fine showers.

I've attached screen grabs of my seed output, timing on a fine shower, and timing on a heavy shower.


----------



## TheRevienne (Jun 24, 2020)

Little update on me finding my seed, I tried inputting the data from screenshots right from the start on March 20th, and it didn't like it, I've been inputting since 18th June though, and making sure there's one weather pattern, and not more than one it's guessing, and I have 10 seeds now that match, which are these:  285718216, 309576842, 818231896, 997563963, 1379343400, 1526446462, 1538530696, 1616144333, 2104943164, 2120551532. I'll be going through them later, but I'm hoping they're good ones, for now at least all it seems to do on my island is rain :'D


----------



## amemome (Jun 24, 2020)

I was struggling with my seed and it helped TREMENDOUSLY to NOT add "times with no stars" on days with shooting stars. I found my seed with a day of celeste and a light shower plus some days with heavy rain. I think the heavy rain narrowed it down tremendously.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 24, 2020)

The fact that there are some towns with a seed with no heavy meteor showers for 2 years is kinda problematic.

Not that it really matters truly but why didn’t they just make it random..? Instead of planning out every instance of weather for the next 80 years...


----------



## TheRevienne (Jun 24, 2020)

amemome said:


> I was struggling with my seed and it helped TREMENDOUSLY to NOT add "times with no stars" on days with shooting stars. I found my seed with a day of celeste and a light shower plus some days with heavy rain. I think the heavy rain narrowed it down tremendously.


I just did what you've done and put in one date for Celeste I knew, and that was last Monday, and it's now narrowed it down to 2 seeds, I know another date she came too so I'm trying that, I hadn't put any of my stars in either as I found it wasn't helping :L


----------



## ellienoise (Jun 24, 2020)

tajikey said:


> Not to be the bearer of bad news, but I feel like you didn't get a very good seed, seeing as I have three heavy showers in July alone. I guess that could also mean I have a good seed...who knows. Take advantage of those light showers, as the fragments will add up quickly.



LOL I know its not a good seed, but I was pretty sure I had one of those cursed seeds with no meteor showers in the year so... at least I get three, one the day after tomorrow! and like you said, I now know when my light showers happen and can take advantage of that.


----------



## tajikey (Jun 24, 2020)

ellienoise said:


> LOL I know its not a good seed, but I was pretty sure I had one of those cursed seeds with no meteor showers in the year so... at least I get three, one the day after tomorrow! and like you said, I now know when my light showers happen and can take advantage of that.


Awesome! You're a silver lining person like me!


----------



## Xane_MM (Jun 25, 2020)

I've found Isle Xane, my island's seed: *62401272*!

It isn't the best in terms of shooting stars but at least there's a lot of rainbows coming in September!

EDIT: Turns out that wasn't my island's seed, so I've updated it above. I noticed shooting stars minutes ago and gave it the hour and minute, and it gave a more accurate seed...time will tell if this is my island's real seed.


----------



## Gazer297 (Jun 25, 2020)

I found mine.  I was right that I only had one meteor shower.  Dont have another until September so not to lucky on those


----------



## DOLCE MACHAON (Jun 25, 2020)

That's a nice information! Thank you!


----------



## daffy (Jun 25, 2020)

Thank you for this. Hopefully I'll be able to figure out my seed soon because I really want to know when my meteor showers are!


----------



## TheRevienne (Jun 25, 2020)

Edit: Put in today's data and it completely screwed it up, so starting from scratch, wish me luck


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 25, 2020)

TheRevienne said:


> I have found my seed!  *2104943164! *I get 9 heavy showers a year, though, I'm not 100% sure if the seed is right, because checking the data for March doesn't match up with the seed, but for June it's perfect, so



Have you created any new characters in March? That could explain it. After I found my seed, there was a specific day in March that didn't match up. I tried multiple times to look again for my seed, and always came back to the same seed. This specific day in March was a day I added a new character, so my theory was that adding a new character had something to do with it. So I tested it. It was currently raining in the town, and was predicted to continue raining the rest of the day. Once I added a new character, the weather instantly went to sunny, and then in the evening and night, the weather was clear.

I then dug up some of my history and found that day Issabelle announced a meteor shower in May, despite the fact I never seen it, also happened on the same day I added more characters to my island.


----------



## aetherene (Jun 25, 2020)

This is interesting. I found my seed and I had it down but the times for some stars on light showers was wrong. So I took someone's advice and took out the times from heavy showers and searched and got a new seed:  *1592772035*. 

I think I'll definitely test this one, but I think this seed is definitely more accurate than my other one.


----------



## TheRevienne (Jun 25, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> Have you created any new characters in March? That could explain it. After I found my seed, there was a specific day in March that didn't match up. I tried multiple times to look again for my seed, and always came back to the same seed. This specific day in March was a day I added a new character, so my theory was that adding a new character had something to do with it. So I tested it. It was currently raining in the town, and was predicted to continue raining the rest of the day. Once I added a new character, the weather instantly went to sunny, and then in the evening and night, the weather was clear.
> 
> I then dug up some of my history and found that day Issabelle announced a meteor shower in May, despite the fact I never seen it, also happened on the same day I added more characters to my island.


Nope, only ever had my main character :L I put in todays data though and it's screwed it up, so starting from scratch with it :'D


----------



## yoohamsta (Jun 26, 2020)

After a few hours I've finally found my seed, 1279113224! Not sure how I feel about 6 out of 12 months without meteor showers then a whopping 6 lumped in March lol.


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 26, 2020)

TheRevienne said:


> Nope, only ever had my main character :L I put in todays data though and it's screwed it up, so starting from scratch with it :'D



As the hour passes, the current hour's and the next hour's weather begins to mix together. So if not already, be sure your pictures of the sky are from the first 5-10 minutes of each hour.

It's also always safer to guess "Unknown (rain/snow)" if you're not sure if your rain is heavy or not, and "Unknown (No rain/snow)" if you're unsure whether you have cloudy or sunny.

Good luck. Hope you find it soon.


----------



## TheRevienne (Jun 26, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> As the hour passes, the current hour's and the next hour's weather begins to mix together. So if not already, be sure your pictures of the sky are from the first 5-10 minutes of each hour.
> 
> It's also always safer to guess "Unknown (rain/snow)" if you're not sure if your rain is heavy or not, and "Unknown (No rain/snow)" if you're unsure whether you have cloudy or sunny.
> 
> Good luck. Hope you find it soon.


I was at it most of yesterday trying to sort it. I basically started back from the beginning, and got some advice about the unknown option from someone in a FB group. Must have restarted 4 times I think, last night I got up to end of March including yesterday and had 12 possible seeds, just got on the game, and inputted the weather and it's now down to 9. Gonna try carrying on with April later and seeing how that goes, but so far we've got:  197967480, 204278759, 637666513, 930577159, 1194252233, 1578881306, 1742237473, 1763308459, 1868179571, as possible seeds


----------



## Ellen_from_Waihekiwi (Jun 26, 2020)

Hey! 
I just found my seed 1379398399 and I was wondering (sorry if it's a trivial question) can you time travel back to a day you had a big meteor shower?


----------



## aetherene (Jun 26, 2020)

Ellen_from_Waihekiwi said:


> Hey!
> I just found my seed 1379398399 and I was wondering (sorry if it's a trivial question) can you time travel back to a day you had a big meteor shower?



You absolutely can and it'll still happen 

I discovered one of my meteor showers by accident and it fell on a Sunday and I was confused when I would go to the next day and the TT back to that Sunday and shower would still happen. (Since the week "resets" on a Monday.)


----------



## GEEBRASS (Jun 26, 2020)

After three false positives, I finally cleared up my mistakes and found my seed! Very satisfying and interesting. Thankfully, my real seed is better than my false seeds were. No heavy meteor showers in my birthday month, but light meteor showers on my birthday!


----------



## Jhine7 (Jun 26, 2020)

I'm supposed to have my first heavy meteor shower today, but with KK Slider showing up on a Friday, due to the Bug-Off, and a campsite villager at my island, neither Isabelle or the villagers are saying anything. Has me a bit worried.


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 26, 2020)

Ellen_from_Waihekiwi said:


> Hey!
> I just found my seed 1379398399 and I was wondering (sorry if it's a trivial question) can you time travel back to a day you had a big meteor shower?



That may be possible. I can TT back to a day I had a thunderstorm, and it's there.




Jhine7 said:


> I'm supposed to have my first heavy meteor shower today, but with KK Slider showing up on a Friday, due to the Bug-Off, and a campsite villager at my island, neither Isabelle or the villagers are saying anything. Has me a bit worried.



I have a heavy shower tonight too. I don't think K.K. will mess with it, seeing as not even rain is affect by his visits.

EDIT: Isabelle won't announce it if there are other announcements (e.g. A camper in the campsite)


----------



## TheRevienne (Jun 27, 2020)

I'm still struggling with mine :L Gonna do some TT'ing back this month to get some more data. Found one which was close but it said it rained on the 21st June (my birthday) and it was fine all day :L


----------



## TheRevienne (Jun 27, 2020)

After literal hours of searching, I think I can safely say, I have finally found my seed  So, without further ado, it is *drumroll* 

*1055820601*

I should have a whopping 12 heavy showers a year, unfortunately, most of those were in March, so, boo... But, if it rains tomorrow, Monday and then I have a meteor shower on Tuesday, it's the one 

Thank you so much to everyone who's helped and given me tips and advice! What worked in the end was, I had 2 days with storms, so put those in as heavy rain, then every other rainy day as 'Unsure: rain/snow', put in my visits from Celeste, and then my fine days where there were no clouds in the sky! 

So happy I finally found it


----------



## kon (Jul 4, 2020)

Does adding new players change your weather seed?
I found my seed (414732623) a few days ago, but after adding another player this afternoon, the weather pattern is completely different.


----------



## Shyria (Jul 4, 2020)

kon said:


> Does adding new players change your weather seed?
> I found my seed (414732623) a few days ago, but after adding another player this afternoon, the weather pattern is completely different.


The weather will always be sunny the day you add a new character. The weather pattern should go back to normal after that day!


----------



## kon (Jul 4, 2020)

Shyria said:


> The weather will always be sunny the day you add a new character. The weather pattern should go back to normal after that day!



Thanks for the answer.
I was worried that I had to find my seed again.


----------



## Sloom (Jul 4, 2020)

am I the only one who didnt realise rainbows existed in this game? I just assumed since I'm sure I haven't seen one yet. not sure if I'm just an idiot who hasn't been looking at the sky enough

thanks for posting this by the way, definitely gonna try and get my seed even though I think it's gonna be a slog lol


----------

